# female dwarf gourami fin



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello,
My female dwarf gourami has a fin that is all red ( bloodshot i think). no one is picking on her but she is not as active as she used to be. I put some stress coat in there hoping for the best and i was wondering if there is anything else I can do?
Any info would be great.
Thanks


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

its been a day since the stress coat and she does not seem to be getting better. any ideas anyone?


----------

